# learning to fish for walleye



## hounddoggie40 (Jun 27, 2009)

what to know what kind of line to use ....I use 6lb test now.....I was doing a lot of river fishing in MT.

Lake fishing I know nothing about ......HELP!!!! lol


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

check out the walleye forum.

Pretty much everything and anything on there.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

6-8 pound power pro


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Check out this site. Register as a member and search the Species specific forum, general forum, locational forum, and the videos. A ton of great info.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. A lot of very helpful guys.


----------

